
Apple has shuttered parts of its self-driving car project - mary_fortran
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/10/technology/apple-is-said-to-be-rethinking-strategy-on-self-driving-cars.html?_r=0
======
chipperyman573
"In a move that surprises absolutely no-one..."

Did anyone really expect anything to come of the Apple self-driving car
project? Although they are a technology company, expanding into the auto
industry doesn't seem very apple-y.

~~~
paulddraper
They'll unveil the innovative, never-before seen self-driving car.

Naturally, the iCar will lack audio jacks and a cigarette lighter, to allows
for a better form factor.

~~~
soperj
don't forget doors. How can you make something sleek and sexy with a door?
Brakes will be installed in version 2.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Won't run on normal fuel. You need Apple Approved iPetrol from authorized
dealers. Pre-Order now!

